# Knife Swap #2 - Camp Knife



## NYWoodturner

@Molokai and I have decided to do another knife swap and build thread.
We did one last year very that is in the trade section that was a blast
http://woodbarter.com/threads/knives-trade.20330/page-8#post-386284

The parameters are - A camp style knife, 12" minimum OAL. Wood or artificial handle, full tang, no Stainless bolsters and a satin finish.

Stay tuned

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai




----------



## Tony




----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Been cleaning chimneys and stoves all day getting ready for winter. (I know - nothing like waiting until the last minute huh?) 
so I didn't get much done except sketching out a few concepts. Any thoughts or ideas?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve bellinger




----------



## Palaswood

This sounds like my cup of tea. What does "no stainless bolsters" mean? Why a satin finish? And what defines a "camp style" knife? 

Thanks! This sounds great. I've got some high carbon steel burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Molokai

I like first sketch but not with that bent down handle...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Molokai said:


> I like first sketch but not with that bent down handle...



Aren't you supposed to be in bed right now  
Handle pitched like the second one? 
The first is my favorite blade shape too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in bed right now
> Handle pitched like the second one?
> The first is my favorite blade shape too.


I am a old man, I don't sleep that well anymore... 
Handle pitched like second one, blade like first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung




----------



## robert flynt

Molokai said:


> I am a old man, I don't sleep that well anymore...
> Handle pitched like second one, blade like first.


What are you talking about Molokai, your still a spring chicken.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I was going to tell him thats all urban legend. I think I'm at least 15 years his senior and I still sleep like a baby...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rough sketch but as final as it's going to get  I'll hopefully start tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai

robert flynt said:


> What are you talking about Molokai, your still a spring chicken.


This low carb - high protein diet I am on is affecting my sleep. Always hungry....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I like the blade of number two with the handle of number three


----------



## Nature Man

Love the process! Subscribed! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

Watching!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Steel chosen is 3/16 CPMS 35VN. This will be an outdoorsman's beast.
Going to start grinding now.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Full 5" on the handle. 13.25 overall length. A little more on the recurve?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> Full 5" on the handle. 13.25 overall length. A little more on the recurve?
> View attachment 115715


It's OK


----------



## Palaswood

@NYWoodturner 
What does "no stainless bolsters" mean? Why a satin finish? And what defines a "camp style" knife?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Palaswood said:


> @NYWoodturner
> What does "no stainless bolsters" mean? Why a satin finish? And what defines a "camp style" knife?



In our last swap I put stainless boosters on Tom's knife. These are a matter of preference but add weight to the knife. 
Satin finish because Tom plans on using this knife. A polished finish scratch is easier and is not typically desired on a camp knife. 

What constitutes a good camp knife is pretty subjective. I would suggest that a good camp knife be able to handle the tasks of chopping, batoning, slicing, basic hunting and fishing tasks as well as other things you end up doing with it like digging and stoking the fire. It's an all around tool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Palaswood

Thanks for the explanation. What type of finish do you put on the handle?


----------



## NYWoodturner

We both use Tru-Oil and we both use stabilized wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Palaswood

Thank Scott, I've never used Tru-Oil. How is it applied? Is/it a hardy finish that will last?


----------



## NYWoodturner

It is mainly used as a gunstock finish. It is very easy to apply - I wipe it on. They have recently come out within spray version that many like but my spraying skills are very lacking. , Great durability and water resistance. Easy to touch up too,


----------



## NYWoodturner

Rough grind complete. It will be cleaned up after heat treat. Next is to drill for pins and weight removal. Currently it's at 12.3 oz.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Palaswood

Thats a nice grind! Even in the rough. Whats your heat treat process?

I ordered some Tru-Oil. I'm gonna give it a whirl


----------



## NYWoodturner

The heat treat I wil use on this steel is 
1200 for 30 minutes to
1450 for 30 minutes to
2000 for 40 minutes

Then oil quench

Then temper twice at 600 for two hours each


----------



## Palaswood

if you go right to 2000 for 40, would that yield a decent hardness?
I don't have a temp guage, so currently the best i can think of is to do it in a furnace at copper melt temps and hope for the best.

or is there another way to tell or a low cost source for a temp guage?


----------



## NYWoodturner

@robert flynt would be the gentleman to field that question. I don't have a forge or the knowledge base that goes with it. I use a kiln. I'm not smart enough to develop my own recipes so I just follow the manufacturers heat treat instructions. 
I believe the stepped temperatures are to relieve stress at different critical temperatures. As long as you went there slowly it would make sense in my mind.


----------



## robert flynt

Palaswood said:


> if you go right to 2000 for 40, would that yield a decent hardness?
> I don't have a temp guage, so currently the best i can think of is to do it in a furnace at copper melt temps and hope for the best.
> 
> or is there another way to tell or a low cost source for a temp guage?


Go on line to Omega's web site and check out the Omega HH503 meter with the 12" probe. You can do like I did to double check my temp. controller on my kiln. Drill a hole in the kiln and insert the probe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

looks like a ,lot of leather work going on ...look at all those stitching marks!!!! Love this knife...I did some research on the steel heat treat and tempering sure looks like it is gonna take a beating and keep on coming back for more!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> looks like a ,lot of leather work going on ...look at all those stitching marks!!!! Love this knife...I did some research on the steel heat treat and tempering sure looks like it is gonna take a beating and keep on coming back for more!



This is a tough steel and very easy to work with. Hopefully it will hold up to anything Tom can throw at it.


----------



## Palaswood

I love this thread. Thanks @robert flynt for the tips!


----------



## Wildthings

@NYWoodturner Is that a flat grind or hollow?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wildthings said:


> @NYWoodturner Is that a flat grind or hollow?



Hollow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Out of heat treat and temper. 59 HRC

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cleaned up the grind. This is not the final finish but knocked all the scale off.
Now to decide on handle material.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Cleaned up the grind. This is not the final finish but knocked all the scale off.
> Now to decide on handle material.
> View attachment 115815



This makes me want to get into knife making so bad, but I just don't have enough lives left. I spent like 8 of them even before I started WB. I'll just have to watch y'all do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> This makes me want to get into knife making so bad, but I just don't have enough lives left. I spent like 8 of them even before I started WB. I'll just have to watch y'all do it.



Who is your avatar?


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Who is your avatar?



The author of my current signature.


----------



## Palaswood

@NYWoodturner Are you sure your real name isn't NYKnifeMaker? You've done this before I gather...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Who is your avatar?



@Brink I know this isn't your philosophical interest but help Tony with this - you like solving puzzles.....


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> The author of my current signature.



I saw that but don't know who that is.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> @Brink I know this isn't your philosophical interest but help Tony with this - you like solving puzzles.....



Alisa Rosenbaum

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Palaswood

Tony said:


> I saw that but don't know who that is.


Atlas Shrugged author. She looks like a wee girl in that pic. this is her grown





Looks like Agent Scully





Looks like Napoleon from Bill n Ted for that matter

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Strider

I wish there was a popcorn meme

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Worked on the finish today. As requested it will be a satin finish.
I likes the design so much I decided to maple another... rumor has it it may appear in the auction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Holy Cow!



 

This be getting udderly more awesomer all the time!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Seriously that's an awesome design. Can't decide which one I like best. Still looking . . . . .


----------



## NYWoodturner

Right now the plan is to put this skeet I got from some crazy assed Texan on the handle. I also thought about letting the winner ha it handled in the wood of their choice. Thoughts on that from anyone? @Kevin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Kevin

I think allowing the winner choose from among some scales you show is an awesome idea. That's truly a CUSTOM knife!

But you can't tease us with a couple of handle butts on the right there and not show the whole monty - what gives with those handles is that a pair of knives?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

BTW am I the Crazy Texan to whom you refer? I'm the only Texan here that is crazy so it must be but I don't remembering sending you that mesquite. Are you sure it was me?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Will post those in a few. That's why they are on the bench.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> BTW am I the Crazy Texan to whom you refer? I'm the only Texan here that is crazy so it must be but I don't remembering sending you that mesquite. Are you sure it was me?



HEY!!!!! I'm still here, or have I been banned and just don't know it???????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

BTW, I don't think the skeet came from me either. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> BTW, I don't think the skeet came from me either. Tony



I know I sent him some in the past just don't remember it being that figured.


----------



## Tony

It is pretty stuff!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> BTW am I the Crazy Texan to whom you refer? I'm the only Texan here that is crazy so it must be but I don't remembering sending you that mesquite. Are you sure it was me?



Pretty sure it was. Forgetful goes hand in hand with crazy... I think that's what Gail told me... 
It came in a box with a multitude of species and pieces...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> It came in a box with a multitude of species and pieces...



Ah yes. I remember now, I think I sent it in a box with a multitude of species and pieces...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Ah yes. I remember now, I think I sent it in a box with a multitude of species and pieces...


Well one of us us crazy and forgetful. I just can't remember who

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

NYWoodturner said:


> Well one of us us crazy and forgetful. I just can't remember who



Thankfully neither of you crazy and/or forgetful goofballs is playing with sharp objects or power tools.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Thankfully neither of you crazy and/or forgetful goofballs is playing with sharp objects or power tools.




For the past 2 hours I have been making a pepper mill for the auction using very sharp tools! 

I am down to the sanding stage and still have all my fingers thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Molokai

Disregard my dirty hands, they are a sign of clean money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Palaswood

That's an amazing process. Thanks for the pics. I was wondering how you did that

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

Tom thanks for showing ut the steps taken to create your cool filework. You make it look easy but I'm sure it isn't easy to get the placement just right. 



Molokai said:


> Disregard my dirty hands, they are a sign of clean money.



Never heard that epigram before - love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Aurora North

How are these blades coming gentlemen? It took me all of 3 minutes to scroll through this thread... I demand fall out of chair finished photos!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Holidays are over and it looks like I'm going to survive the flu 
Time to get this thread back on track! 
Today I worked on the blade finish... (satin) glued and shaped the scales and etched the logo

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sculpted the handle and first coat of finish today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brain M

Wow... watching in interest!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Finished sewing the sheath. 9 oz leather with a water buffalo hide insert. 
Next steps - sanding the high spots on the buffalo hide for contrast and then oil and buffing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Eegads man!!! That looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Nicely done, Scott! That background isn't too shabby either...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Has it been sanded yet?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wildthings said:


> Has it been sanded yet?


Yes it is. It brings out the texture more.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider

Real beauties, both of them! 
I think y'all know my address!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Molokai Tom that is just fantastic!!! Your going to shame me into trying some filework one of these days. The filework on this looks amazing. You probably told me but what kind of wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> @Molokai Tom that is just fantastic!!! Your going to shame me into trying some filework one of these days. The filework on this looks amazing. You probably told me but what kind of wood?


It was UK burl but I think it's spalted maple burl, looks like it


----------



## NYWoodturner

Got my knife from Tom today  It goes without say but I will say it anyway - Its amazing.
Thanks Tom! I will get yours on the road soon - waiting on a shipment of something I want to include.





Next swap going to be a Kitchen knife? 
@Molokai

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

Glad you like it, 
yes, next trade is kitchen knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greg W

Both are great looking knives. I can appreciate the talent and time required to produce such beauty in steel, wood and leather.
Regards,
Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

You two really out did your self!!! They are both outstanding and anyone would proud to own them.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 3


----------

